# Off leash heeling



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Seems like we finally have a good off leash heel going on. Our girl Mishka is just about to turn 11months old, and can hold a solid heel for about 6 miles of walking, this is in a park full of funnel pathways with untrained dogs, and a lot of people. We often give a verbal command to switch sides of the heel, and switch which of us 2 she is heeling to. She now knows if a dog is pulling on a leash to get to her, that she is to make eye contact to whoever is walking her. This is leaps and bounds from where she was 2 months ago. Also she has about a half mile down stay (recall commanded with an e collar) and will stay in a downstay for about a 3 hour meal, quietly. We're really proud of where she is now, and how well her training has come along.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

She sounds like a great dog! Are you using the e-collar every day for general obedience? If so, what collar are you using and what is your working stim level?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Thewretched said:


> Seems like we finally have a good off leash heel going on. Our girl Mishka is just about to turn 11months old, and can hold a solid heel for about 6 miles of walking, this is in a park full of funnel pathways with untrained dogs, and a lot of people. We often give a verbal command to switch sides of the heel, and switch which of us 2 she is heeling to. She now knows if a dog is pulling on a leash to get to her, that she is to make eye contact to whoever is walking her. This is leaps and bounds from where she was 2 months ago. Also she has about a half mile down stay (recall commanded with an e collar) and will stay in a downstay for about a 3 hour meal, quietly. We're really proud of where she is now, and how well her training has come along.


Something to be proud of and for the rest of us to aim for.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh...nothing like a great down/stay.


SuperG


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

robk said:


> She sounds like a great dog! Are you using the e-collar every day for general obedience? If so, what collar are you using and what is your working stim level?



We have the educator 300TS mini, at a 6, and a +20 for prey drive, if it's something awful we will quickly dial it up to about a 60, that's for if she's in a heel and someone goes to pet her, and she breaks it for the pets, we also use the educator 800ts K-9 edition for outdoor stuff, like long hikes where we release her, she's about a working level of 5 on that, boosted to 20.

We use it every day, really helped perfect everything


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool. I like the educator. I have the 400 2 dog system. All though I only use it on one of my dogs. I really like it. I don't use it every day though. Only for IPO training. I also might go a whole session and barely touch it.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

robk said:


> Cool. I like the educator. I have the 400 2 dog system. All though I only use it on one of my dogs. I really like it. I don't use it every day though. Only for IPO training. I also might go a whole session and barely touch it.


That's what we're aiming for now, we've had the mini for 2 weeks and the 800 for about 1 week, she's down to maybe 1 correction per mile, but we give corrections for any loss of focus, since she is service dog trained


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Well it sounds to me like its working great for you! I like how you can work your dog at such a low stim level.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

robk said:


> Well it sounds to me like its working great for you! I like how you can work your dog at such a low stim level.



Thanks, she's really responsive to it, we use the vibration as her recall from when she's out of LOS, what stun do you have yours on generally?


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thewretched said:


> Thanks, she's really responsive to it, we use the vibration as her recall from when she's out of LOS, what stun do you have yours on generally?


Well I only use it during protection work. His working stim level is 75.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

That's really impressive, I've been interested in protection work


----------

